# SOMEONE PLEASE HELP.. CAN THIS BE TRUE



## chidubem Simeon

I sent an email requesting memebership and a petition and the below email was sent to me in return to mine. I doubt this information but i need to be certain.. Someone please help. This requirement of payment before the petition is sent sounds off and as such, it has to be paid to an individual's account. The email i.d through which these correspondence has been is grandlodgenigeria@gmail.com


Fraternal Greetings.

        Congratulations and welcome, you are very lucky to be among the few chosen to be part of freemasonry; we are of high moral attitude, hardworking, rich and powerful.

        From here, we test you because we do not just accept anybody we select those who are qualified. These are the qualities expected of an aspiring member: OBEDIENCE, SECRECY, MENTAL ACTIVENESS, LOVE, & COURAGE. These qualities are arranged in the order of their importance. OBEDIENCE is the utmost we will test you base on these qualities. 

     Let us quickly give you a brief of what accepted members are enjoying:

(1)    New members are entitled to a monthly allowance of three thousand dollars ($3,000) but as they rise up the ladder their allowance increases of which they shall through these avenue give back to humanity in their respective endeavors they deem pertinent.

(2)    Every members enjoy mutual protection, service, care and brotherly love.

(3)    A very active member is allowed into the fraternal treasury to execute high humanitarian projects.

(4)    Great inventions and business ideas are shared and received. 

(5)    Wisdom and vision are communicated through the various teaching exposed in symbols so and illustrated in allegories.

(6)    Every member owns a passport and traveling ticket to any part of the world if necessary.



  Before you enjoy any of these privileges mentioned above we test base on obedience as follows:

·         Immediately after you read this message call the Online District Lodge Officer Dr Charles  on+2348144700924 for more orientation, this is very important because he will guide you through the path, obey all instructions and assignments will be communicated to you through the Lodge Administrator. 

. Tasks shall be sent to you via email and make sure you fulfill all before the deadline.

. You are to pay the sum of #15,000 for your Masonic Petition which would be forward to your mail. Once you receive the Petition, you should fill out the parts that concerns you and attach your facial passport upon submission.

. You would make the payment for the Petition to the account of the junior warden  and scan your teller of payment to the administrator for documentation before the petition would be sent to you. 

Account Number: 0695219703

Account Name:     Samuel Uchenna N.

Name of Bank:      Access Bank.

. You must be twenty (20) years or above with high moral conduct

· You must be a person that is highly discipline, talented and 

serious-we believe at this point, you have read and understood our beliefs and philosophy as that is the fundamentals to your admission into our Noble Craft.

·         MAKE SURE YOU ADHERE TO ALL INSTRUCTIONS.

                                            GOOD LUCK.

                                  IN SERVICE TO HUMANITY!!!


----------



## coachn

re:  (1) New members are entitled to a monthly allowance of three thousand dollars ($3,000)

You are being set up for a scam.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

I’m going to say that this response is 100% FAKE Freemasonry.


----------



## chidubem Simeon

coachn said:


> re:  (1) New members are entitled to a monthly allowance of three thousand dollars ($3,000)
> 
> You are being set up for a scam.


How do i gt the right sources in Lagos, Nigeria.. Please


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Nominally, to petition is free. Petitioners are usually charged after being elected as a member, and before their initiation or degree.

No Mason I am aware of is ever paid “monetarily”. Our reward of membership is in far greater things than money.


----------



## chidubem Simeon

How do i get the right sources in Lagos, Nigeria? 


Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> I’m going to say that this response is 100% FAKE Freemasonry.


----------



## Glen Cook

http://www.ugle.org.uk/about/districts-groups/16-africa/117-nigeria


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Try this website for contact information. I found this in a couple of seconds in a simple Google Search.

http://www.ugle.org.uk/about/districts-groups/16-africa/117-nigeria


----------



## coachn

chidubem Simeon said:


> How do i gt the right sources in Lagos, Nigeria.. Please


Please read and study these and all associated links:

https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/08/a-brother-asks-whats-up-with-ghana.html

https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/06/a-future-brother-asks-scams.html

https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/06/help-aid-assist-distant-membership.html


----------



## CLewey44

This be true...and more common than you'd think....


----------



## LK600

Okay who do I need to speak to about the arrears that are owed to me?!?!?! 

Joking aside, follow the link(s) provided above.  Your original contact (email) is fake.  Good luck to you sir.


----------



## billyjfootball

Just from the "we are of high moral attitude, hardworking, rich and powerful" part, I'd say it's not legit.  Sounds like a Sith.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## David612

You Bros arnt getting paid to improve yourselves?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

David612 said:


> You Bros arnt getting paid to improve yourselves?



I did mention not being paid “monetarily”.


----------



## David612

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> I did mention not being paid “monetarily”.


I improve so good internally the brothers just feel obligated to pay me is cashed up dollars  
That’s how I earned the rank of grand poobah ferret king.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

David612 said:


> I improve so good internally the brothers just feel obligated to pay me is cashed up dollars
> That’s how I earned the rank of grand poobah ferret king.



All hail the Grand Poobah Ferret King! LOL.


----------



## David612

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> All hail the Grand Poobah Ferret King! LOL.


Hehe yep, the business cards wrote themselves


----------



## Overworked724

Grand Poobah Ferret King!!!  Love it. Wonder what the regalia would look like


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## David612

Overworked724 said:


> Grand Poobah Ferret King!!!  Love it. Wonder what the regalia would look like
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


I will need you to confirm your 92 degree before I show you it’s gloriously banded fur headdress is something to behold, a bit smelly though.
Nothing goes deep into the rabbit hole like a ferret.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Question : Does anyone have information pertaining to formation of the Grand lodge od Nigeria ? It fascinates me as it appears they have no connection to PHA but the PHA GL of Liberia does .

Sent from my LG-LS997 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Mike Martin

Travelling Man91 said:


> Question : Does anyone have information pertaining to formation of the Grand lodge od Nigeria ? It fascinates me as it appears they have no connection to PHA but the PHA GL of Liberia does .


Most Freemasonry in Africa has no connection to PHA as it mainly comes from the British Isles where there is no PHA. The Grand Lodge of Nigeria was constituted in 2012 and it was formed from the 65 Lodges that were meeting under the auspices of the district Grand Lodges of Ireland and Scotland.


----------



## Warrior1256

chidubem Simeon said:


> (1) New members are entitled to a monthly allowance of three thousand dollars ($3,000) but as they rise up the ladder their allowance increases of which they shall through these avenue give back to humanity in their respective endeavors they deem pertinent.


Wow! Seems like I joined the wrong branch of Masonry!!!!!


----------



## Howard Giang

chidubem Simeon said:


> New members are entitled to a monthly allowance of three thousand dollars ($3,000) but as they rise up the ladder their allowance increases


I have not heard this deal if one becomes a Mason but support the idea.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Howard Giang said:


> I have not heard this deal if one becomes a Mason but support the idea.



No kidding. How could anyone NOT benefit from that.


----------



## Warrior1256

Howard Giang said:


> I have not heard this deal if one becomes a Mason but support the idea.





Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> No kidding. How could anyone NOT benefit from that.


Absolutely!!!!!


----------



## Glen Cook

Mike Martin said:


> Most Freemasonry in Africa has no connection to PHA as it mainly comes from the British Isles where there is no PHA. The Grand Lodge of Nigeria was constituted in 2012 and it was formed from the 65 Lodges that were meeting under the auspices of the district Grand Lodges of Ireland and Scotland.


I would add France as a source.


----------



## Howard Giang

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> No kidding. How could anyone NOT benefit from that.


I was just lighting a humor, but I lost it from editing. 

I think the op might get information that if he joins the Lodge, and a brother from a Lodge can help him out with employment assistance program that starts with a salary of $3,000/month. If he thinks otherwise, he should join to find out.


----------



## coachn

Howard Giang said:


> ...I think the op might get information that if he joins the Lodge, and a brother from a Lodge can help him out with employment assistance program that starts with a salary of $3,000/month. If he thinks otherwise, he should join to find out.






What we've got here is failure to communicate...


----------



## Ajay Chandar

Most definitely a scam. Nobody will ever pay you for being a Freemason. Moreover, I guarantee no regular Masonic lodge will charge you for petitioning. (You will, however, be charged an initiation fee, which you pay after you're successfully balloted for membership).

Run as fast as you can in the opposite direction.


----------



## Warrior1256

Ajay Chandar said:


> Most definitely a scam. Nobody will ever pay you for being a Freemason. Moreover, I guarantee no regular Masonic lodge will charge you for petitioning. (You will, however, be charged an initiation fee, which you pay after you're successfully balloted for membership).


Absolutely!


Ajay Chandar said:


> Run as fast as you can in the opposite direction.


Very wise advice.


----------



## Glen Cook

coachn said:


> What we've got here is failure to communicate...


I made one of my children and her husband sit and watch this with me while back as they’d never seen it. I felt it a neglected part of their education.


----------



## Ajay Chandar

Warrior1256 said:


> Wow! Seems like I joined the wrong branch of Masonry!!!!!


You did. You should have petitioned a Lodge of Ancient Paid and Tax-Exempt Masons.

If it's any consolation, I too joined the wrong branch, and am therefore a 'Free'mason


----------



## Warrior1256

Ajay Chandar said:


> You did. You should have petitioned a Lodge of Ancient Paid and Tax-Exempt Masons.
> 
> If it's any consolation, I too joined the wrong branch, and am therefore a 'Free'mason


Lol!!!!


----------



## tldubb

Glen Cook said:


> I made one of my children and her husband sit and watch this with me while back as they’d never seen it. I felt it a neglected part of their education.



Paul Newman, George Kennedy...Cool Hand Luke is a Classic.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

tldubb said:


> Paul Newman, George Kennedy...Cool Hand Luke is a Classic.


Absolutely Brother. When I was a kid I sat through it numerous times at the movie theater.


----------



## dfreybur

Warrior1256 said:


> Absolutely Brother. When I was a kid I sat through it numerous times at the movie theater.



Very cool.  Most of the time when there's a discussion of seeing the same movie more than once in paid cinema seats, that movie has Star Wars in the title!


----------



## Warrior1256

dfreybur said:


> Very cool. Most of the time when there's a discussion of seeing the same movie more than once in paid cinema seats, that movie has Star Wars in the title!


It was a double feature with Bonnie and Clyde. I stayed in the theater all day!


----------



## CLewey44

Warrior1256 said:


> It was a double feature with Bonnie and Clyde. I stayed in the theater all day!


Wow, that was a good deal. Two of the best movies of that era.


----------



## Brother H

coachn said:


> What we've got here is failure to communicate...


... But for sure, people know the sentence from Guns N' Roses song "Civil War", as it starts with it...


----------



## acjohnson53

Where is this Lodge at???I want 3000 thousand dollars...LOL


----------



## acjohnson53

Bro don't fall for that....


----------



## dfreybur

Some people have no ability to work numbers.  They have learned they need to pay others to do any numbers oriented task.  These people are easily scammed by claims about numbers.  The claim in the starting post is exactly that.

Anyone who can do numbers will see it easily.  Where would the money come from?  The described process can't even work as an illegal ponsey scheme, not even at half the payout.  It's clearly impossible at a glance.  To anyone who can work numbers.

We do see scams targeted at people based on cognitive disabilities.  This one is targeted at innumerate people.  It's a disorder similar to dyslexia but with numbers instead of with letters.  People who are innumerate are generally able to handle everything else about every day life other than numbers.

Have you noticed that junk email come-ons often misspell words?  That's deliberate.  It's to rapidly filter out people with good analytical skills, so only people more gullible than average open these emails.  The offer described at the start of that thread uses the same principle, but targets a very specific disability.  It's an innovation in evil.


----------



## Bloke

dfreybur said:


> ...Have you noticed that junk email come-ons often misspell words?  That's deliberate.  It's to rapidly filter out people with good analytical skills, so only people more gullible than average open these emails.  The offer described at the start of that thread uses the same principle, but targets a very specific disability.  It's an innovation in evil.



Might be evil, but that still and interesting thing I did not know..


----------



## NAIJABRO

This is a scam and definitely did not come from Grand Lodge of Nigeria, the email address you could use to contact the GLN is info@grandlodgeofnigeria.org , you could visit http://grandlodgeofnigeria.org/ for any other info you might require on the GLN.






chidubem Simeon said:


> I sent an email requesting memebership and a petition and the below email was sent to me in return to mine. I doubt this information but i need to be certain.. Someone please help. This requirement of payment before the petition is sent sounds off and as such, it has to be paid to an individual's account. The email i.d through which these correspondence has been is grandlodgenigeria@gmail.com
> 
> 
> Fraternal Greetings.
> 
> Congratulations and welcome, you are very lucky to be among the few chosen to be part of freemasonry; we are of high moral attitude, hardworking, rich and powerful.
> 
> From here, we test you because we do not just accept anybody we select those who are qualified. These are the qualities expected of an aspiring member: OBEDIENCE, SECRECY, MENTAL ACTIVENESS, LOVE, & COURAGE. These qualities are arranged in the order of their importance. OBEDIENCE is the utmost we will test you base on these qualities.
> 
> Let us quickly give you a brief of what accepted members are enjoying:
> 
> (1)    New members are entitled to a monthly allowance of three thousand dollars ($3,000) but as they rise up the ladder their allowance increases of which they shall through these avenue give back to humanity in their respective endeavors they deem pertinent.
> 
> (2)    Every members enjoy mutual protection, service, care and brotherly love.
> 
> (3)    A very active member is allowed into the fraternal treasury to execute high humanitarian projects.
> 
> (4)    Great inventions and business ideas are shared and received.
> 
> (5)    Wisdom and vision are communicated through the various teaching exposed in symbols so and illustrated in allegories.
> 
> (6)    Every member owns a passport and traveling ticket to any part of the world if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> Before you enjoy any of these privileges mentioned above we test base on obedience as follows:
> 
> ·         Immediately after you read this message call the Online District Lodge Officer Dr Charles  on+2348144700924 for more orientation, this is very important because he will guide you through the path, obey all instructions and assignments will be communicated to you through the Lodge Administrator.
> 
> . Tasks shall be sent to you via email and make sure you fulfill all before the deadline.
> 
> . You are to pay the sum of #15,000 for your Masonic Petition which would be forward to your mail. Once you receive the Petition, you should fill out the parts that concerns you and attach your facial passport upon submission.
> 
> . You would make the payment for the Petition to the account of the junior warden  and scan your teller of payment to the administrator for documentation before the petition would be sent to you.
> 
> Account Number: 0695219703
> 
> Account Name:     Samuel Uchenna N.
> 
> Name of Bank:      Access Bank.
> 
> . You must be twenty (20) years or above with high moral conduct
> 
> · You must be a person that is highly discipline, talented and
> 
> serious-we believe at this point, you have read and understood our beliefs and philosophy as that is the fundamentals to your admission into our Noble Craft.
> 
> ·         MAKE SURE YOU ADHERE TO ALL INSTRUCTIONS.
> 
> GOOD LUCK.
> 
> IN SERVICE TO HUMANITY!!!


----------



## Bevan Jones

Travelling Man91 said:


> Question : Does anyone have information pertaining to formation of the Grand lodge od Nigeria ? It fascinates me as it appears they have no connection to PHA but the PHA GL of Liberia does .



Have a look at a colonial map of Africa circa early 1900's. Nigeria was a British colony whereas Liberia was always independent i.e. no natural resources worth colonising for. So follow the Grand Lodge links on the UGLE website.


----------



## jermy Bell

Oh lord, I'm owed some serious back pay ! Lol !!!!!!!!


----------



## Glen Cook

Travelling Man91 said:


> Question : Does anyone have information pertaining to formation of the Grand lodge od Nigeria ? It fascinates me as it appears they have no connection to PHA but the PHA GL of Liberia does .
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using My Freemasonry mobile app


https://www.freemasonrytoday.com/ugle-sgc/tag/Grand Lodge of Nigeria


----------



## Rifleman1776

chidubem Simeon said:


> I sent an email requesting memebership and a petition and the below email was sent to me in return to mine. I doubt this information but i need to be certain.. Someone please help. This requirement of payment before the petition is sent sounds off and as such, it has to be paid to an individual's account. The email i.d through which these correspondence has been is grandlodgenigeria@gmail.com
> 
> 
> Fraternal Greetings.
> 
> Congratulations and welcome, you are very lucky to be among the few chosen to be part of freemasonry; we are of high moral attitude, hardworking, rich and powerful.
> 
> From here, we test you because we do not just accept anybody we select those who are qualified. These are the qualities expected of an aspiring member: OBEDIENCE, SECRECY, MENTAL ACTIVENESS, LOVE, & COURAGE. These qualities are arranged in the order of their importance. OBEDIENCE is the utmost we will test you base on these qualities.
> 
> Let us quickly give you a brief of what accepted members are enjoying:
> 
> (1)    New members are entitled to a monthly allowance of three thousand dollars ($3,000) but as they rise up the ladder their allowance increases of which they shall through these avenue give back to humanity in their respective endeavors they deem pertinent.
> 
> (2)    Every members enjoy mutual protection, service, care and brotherly love.
> 
> (3)    A very active member is allowed into the fraternal treasury to execute high humanitarian projects.
> 
> (4)    Great inventions and business ideas are shared and received.
> 
> (5)    Wisdom and vision are communicated through the various teaching exposed in symbols so and illustrated in allegories.
> 
> (6)    Every member owns a passport and traveling ticket to any part of the world if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> Before you enjoy any of these privileges mentioned above we test base on obedience as follows:
> 
> ·         Immediately after you read this message call the Online District Lodge Officer Dr Charles  on+2348144700924 for more orientation, this is very important because he will guide you through the path, obey all instructions and assignments will be communicated to you through the Lodge Administrator.
> 
> . Tasks shall be sent to you via email and make sure you fulfill all before the deadline.
> 
> . You are to pay the sum of #15,000 for your Masonic Petition which would be forward to your mail. Once you receive the Petition, you should fill out the parts that concerns you and attach your facial passport upon submission.
> 
> . You would make the payment for the Petition to the account of the junior warden  and scan your teller of payment to the administrator for documentation before the petition would be sent to you.
> 
> Account Number: 0695219703
> 
> Account Name:     Samuel Uchenna N.
> 
> Name of Bank:      Access Bank.
> 
> . You must be twenty (20) years or above with high moral conduct
> 
> · You must be a person that is highly discipline, talented and
> 
> serious-we believe at this point, you have read and understood our beliefs and philosophy as that is the fundamentals to your admission into our Noble Craft.
> 
> ·         MAKE SURE YOU ADHERE TO ALL INSTRUCTIONS.
> 
> GOOD LUCK.
> 
> IN SERVICE TO HUMANITY!!!




Pure Nigerian scam. Ignore.


----------



## Warrior1256

Rifleman1776 said:


> Pure Nigerian scam. Ignore.


Yep!


----------



## hfmm97

dfreybur said:


> Some people have no ability to work numbers.  They have learned they need to pay others to do any numbers oriented task.  These people are easily scammed by claims about numbers.  The claim in the starting post is exactly that.
> 
> Anyone who can do numbers will see it easily.  Where would the money come from?  The described process can't even work as an illegal ponsey scheme, not even at half the payout.  It's clearly impossible at a glance.  To anyone who can work numbers.
> 
> We do see scams targeted at people based on cognitive disabilities.  This one is targeted at innumerate people.  It's a disorder similar to dyslexia but with numbers instead of with letters.  People who are innumerate are generally able to handle everything else about every day life other than numbers.
> 
> Have you noticed that junk email come-ons often misspell words?  That's deliberate.  It's to rapidly filter out people with good analytical skills, so only people more gullible than average open these emails.  The offer described at the start of that thread uses the same principle, but targets a very specific disability.  It's an innovation in evil.



I think that "dyscalculia" is the mathematical equivalent of dyslexia.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook

hfmm97 said:


> I think that "dyscalculia" is the mathematical equivalent of dyslexia.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


He said, in a  calculated manner.


----------



## hfmm97

Tom Swiftie? I love those!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook

hfmm97 said:


> Tom Swiftie? I love those!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


I wondered if anyone would glom on to that.


----------



## hfmm97

glom? Yes, and I grok it as well...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

